# Parachuting Mice.......



## N2TORTS (May 11, 2012)

............Geronimo v^v^v^...........
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...=maing-grid7|main5|dl16|sec1_lnk3&pLid=159710

Very interesting I must say ~


----------



## dmarcus (May 11, 2012)

Very interesting, not sure if thats the best way to get rid of the snakes, but still interesting...


----------



## Zamric (May 11, 2012)

This idea will do no good unless they ALSO sterilze and reliese males of the spieces.


----------



## Neal (May 11, 2012)

Very interesting. 

I lived on Guam for about a year and a half, brown tree snakes are EVERYWHERE. These snakes have really damaged the islands beauty and comfort in a lot of ways. You can count on power outages a few times a week by the snakes get stuck in the power lines. It's sad, the outer islands are full of beautiful birds and other critters, but Guam is almost void of wildlife. 

Anyone who has ever tried to ship any live animals to Hawaii, you've got to jump through a lot of hoops, and for good reason too. Guam is the perfect (bad) example of non-native species wreaking havoc and destroying native wildlife. I hope there is some success in this venture.


----------



## dmmj (May 11, 2012)

when I read the thread title, I thought maybe JD was running some type of mad scientist lab.


----------



## N2TORTS (May 11, 2012)

dmmj said:


> when I read the thread title, I thought maybe JD was running some type of mad scientist lab.



..." I do " ......


----------

